# Looking for Plans for XB-70 Aircraft



## oldsawblade (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello All--I am looking for a pattern to make a XB-70 aircraft. I know I can buy a plastic model but I want to make one out of wood. I was stationed at George AFB California when the one crashed outside of Barstow California while doing a test flight and photo shoot.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I would like on some 3D Modeling site that have line drawings of Stuff like cars and

Orthographic views I think is what they are called! Google XB-70 Orthographic views or Drawings












> Hello All--I am looking for a pattern to make a XB-70 aircraft. I know I can buy a plastic model but I want to make one out of wood. I was stationed at George AFB California when the one crashed outside of Barstow California while doing a test flight and photo shoot.
> 
> - oldsawblade


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

BUT dont copy the plans too close or your ship may have the same experience the real ones did,..... I loved this plane as a kid had a model. Stuck out dads car window and well that was the end of MINE….


----------



## oldsawblade (Jul 3, 2020)

Stevejack--Thanks for the information. I was also stationed at Edwards AFB when the second and last XB-70 still flew test flights and was on the ramp when it flew it's last flight to the Air Force Museum at Wright-Patterson AFB in Dayton Ohio. I have always been amazed by this aircraft. I was also at Edwards when the first C5-A landed there for flight testing.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I was never privileged to see a real XB-70, but it is one of the most beautiful aircraft ever built.


----------



## oldsawblade (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey Dog--Yes, she was a beautiful bird. If you go onto Youtube and search for "XB-70" you can see several videos about the plane including the photo shoot when the F-104 rolled across the back of the 70 and tore off both verticles.

I also have a video of the whole story of the bird, from conception, design, manufacturing, roll out, testing and retirement. It's on VHS tape but I have a sideline where I convert taped, 8mm, super 8mm and 35mm slides to DVD. If you are interested I can make you a copy and mail it to you if you will pay $5.00 for postage.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> If you are interested I can make you a copy and mail it to you if you will pay $5.00 for postage.
> 
> - oldsawblade


PM sent


----------

